# Thoracochromis Brauschi



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone else keeping them? I'd love to hear some stories. I have a group of 6 growing out, looking vary male heavy. Some squabbling going on, and I've moved 2 males to a larger tank with some Elongauts(mbuna) to see how the rest get along. I've read Greg Steeves interesting article on them as well.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The male can be quite agressive toward the females, they are plant eaters that need a good water quality with a very high dissolved oxygen level.
xris


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

Just got 26 of these guys in a little while ago. I have them in their own tank with white sane and a few mounds of rock in each section of tank with a few plants scattered about.

they range from 1/2" to @ 1" in size. Gonna try and separate to see how many females i have in this size group over time.



> they are plant eaters that need a good water quality with *a very high dissolved oxygen level*.
> xris


So do you think putting in a power head at surface is a good idea? Im looking to get some vals to plant in there down the road as well.

Are they strictly plant eaters or omnivorous?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Yeah the power head can help , if yu put some vals in there, be sure yu'll have enough for their appetite. they love it.
xris


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had these a few years ago. Treat them like Malawi mbuna; keep 3 to 5 females for every male that helps to spread out the aggression. It really seems hard to find an adequate number of females for this species.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

They are opportunists that eat moslty valisnerias as their major food diet
xris


----------

